# Free technical info



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Found a link to this site which has a bunch of public domain technical publications relating to tubes and electronics:

Technical books online


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank's JHarasym, good to know


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

That is or was his original page. He has been removing material from that and placing it on a new domain. Bandwidth issues.

tubebooks.org - Vintage info from the age of vacuum tubes

Pete is a good person for the work of preserving this old information and making it available online.  There is enough data to fill a DVD I just wish he had DVD copies still available but has not had in the last several years   ACK!! IT IS THERE NOW, search the eBay shop for Pete and there will be two DVD copies of his web site pop up YAY!! Now, to budget those funds :B


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

The Amp Garage forum is also a great place to hang out. Lots of pretty smart amp builders there, and they like to share info.
The Amp Garage :: Index


----------



## stratele52 (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank's Furtz


----------

